# Sundown 2009-10 Wednesday Night Crew



## Greg (Sep 14, 2009)

Even though it's not always Wednesday night. Who's checking in? I'm in!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

Hopefully I'll be able to make a few.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 14, 2009)

i might be stopping by....


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to make a few.





Grassi21 said:


> i might be stopping by....



Ditto!


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Hopefully I'll be able to make a few.





Grassi21 said:


> i might be stopping by....



Brian -you big doofus, I know you'll be there. 

Chris Grassi. My man - keepin' it real. :beer:

Where's the rest of the crew? Probably busy on another forum... ~~shrug~~


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Ditto!



No broken bones on opening day this time, k?


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 14, 2009)

Greg said:


> No broken bones on opening day this time, k?



 k! 

Hopefully I'll meet -up with you guys this time and save myself from myself !


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> k!
> 
> Hopefully I'll meet -up with you guys this time and save myself from myself !



Oh yeah, _we'll_ keep you from hurting yourself... :roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 14, 2009)

We plan on being there a couple of nights a week for sure. It would be cool if we could get something close to a set night like a couple of years ago.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 15, 2009)

Hopefully in-- we were generally Tues nights last year-- with the occassional Wed-- we haven't set our night for this year-- hopefully wed will work better this year.

And, any night it is dumping, of course....


----------



## powhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Pretty flexible here Sun and Mon off .....and  1 or 2 nights I can get there by 8...Yea it would be great to have a set night to stomp those bitches!!!

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Pretty flexible here Sun and Mon off .....and  1 or 2 nights I can get there by 8...Yea it would be great to have a set night to stomp those bitches!!!
> 
> steveo



i def. want to get a week night per week.  but i plan on hitting a lot of sun and mon myself.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice Grassi!!  Let me know when ur up for a rehab MTB ride...We can hit something pretty mellow

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 15, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Nice Grassi!!  Let me know when ur up for a rehab MTB ride...We can hit something pretty mellow
> 
> steveo



sunday is out.  possibly monday in the afternoon/late afternoon.  i need to shed some lbs after my convalescence.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 15, 2009)

i should be in for a some weeknight action


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i should be in for a some weeknight action



Nice Gary. No MTBing this summer for you?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 15, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nice Gary. No MTBing this summer for you?



 sadly no, i never got off my ass. hoping to get some done this fall.


----------



## powhunter (Sep 16, 2009)

Was just thinking about this:  At Mt. Hood all we had was one single bump line with a kicker in the middle...The rest of the glacier was for racing. Sure would be nice to have the same setup on Gunny.  Racers didnt interfere with us  and we didnt interfere with them

(wishful thinking)

Steveo


----------



## JimG. (Sep 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Even though it's not always Wednesday night. Who's checking in? I'm in!



Can't promise it will always be a Wednesday, but I will be visiting quite often this coming season. 

I enjoyed myself quite a bit during the second comp.

Turns out it's only about 45 minutes from my newly developed route in New Milford.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 16, 2009)

I dunno, it'll be tough finding a night that works for me.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 16, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Can't promise it will always be a Wednesday, but I will be visiting quite often this coming season.
> 
> I enjoyed myself quite a bit during the second comp.
> 
> Turns out it's only about 45 minutes from my newly developed route in New Milford.



Yeah Jim.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Can't promise it will always be a Wednesday, but I will be visiting quite often this coming season.
> 
> I enjoyed myself quite a bit during the second comp.
> 
> Turns out it's only about 45 minutes from my newly developed route in New Milford.





Grassi21 said:


> Yeah Jim.  Looking forward to it.



+1!

Glad you liked it Jim!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I dunno, it'll be tough finding a night that works for me.



Got a lot of hot dates lined up already?


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2009)

JimG. said:


> Can't promise it will always be a Wednesday, but I will be visiting quite often this coming season.
> 
> I enjoyed myself quite a bit during the second comp.
> 
> Turns out it's only about 45 minutes from my newly developed route in New Milford.



Last year they had a once a week pass that was a good deal if you could make most weeks. Looking forward to skiing with you at Sundown this season. Don't expect those Gunny bumps mid-winter. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> Don't expect those Gunny bumps mid-winter. :lol:



This true, that was like the pinnacle of the season!


----------



## mondeo (Sep 16, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Got a lot of hot dates lined up already?


Nope, just a lot of sarcasm fail lined up.


----------

